# SeaWorld Sued For Slavery By Guess Who?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

PETA file the suit because 5 whales have to perform tricks and some other nonsense.](*,)


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

So I guess all my dogs are born into bondage huh :-k? Those guys really need to restructure their priorities :roll: What is it, security too tough at the slaughter houses or something?


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

It's hard to take any group seriously who so clearly lacks a sense of humor.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My Dobermann male who I call Flann (Flannchadh) has informed me that is his slave name and he wants me to address him as
bark, bark, snarl, sniffle woof or something like that


----------



## Victoria Rosenthal (Oct 12, 2011)

PETA is such a group of opinionated fools. (Yes, my opinion, feel free to disagree) It bothers me how many people blindly support them when they have companion animals. PETA wants all animals to run free, never under the ownership/care of a human. If they can't be free, PETA would rather see them dead. NICE.


----------



## Joe LaVallee (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

93.8% of the animals they took in they killed. 135 out of 2345 actually lived to tell about how peta "rescued them". Such a pile of dung!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It just reinforces my opinion that they are morons anyway. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They are trying to humanize whales so they can base the lawsuit in the 13th Amendment. Lots of luck!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> It just reinforces my opinion that they are morons anyway.
> 
> DFrost


And SCHMUCKS!#-o


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Besides the Whales get paid...With fish. I have been to seaworld and seen the whales get paid for thier work.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I train dogs that have, on occasion, been killed or injured. I really don't care that some mammal is well treated, well fed and used to amuse the humans. I also know they do some good work with different species of water mammals and fish. PETA in my opinion, is the cloaked, publicly acceptable front of the ALF and other quasi terrorist organizations.

DFrost


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I actually don't think it's humane to keep Orcas in captivity (or some species of dolphins, and I have some issues with chimps as well)....




but the idea that PETA is that stupid makes me angry....they do so much more harm than good and the public eats it up...

I had a PETA member tell me that I was cruel to "force" my dog to do OB....I train with toys and treats for the most part (correction only for proofing and even then...mostly verbal), if I'm stupid enough to imply we're going out to train he'll take the door down. Force....LOL

Animal rights believers does so much harm to people who actually DO help animals. Wasn't it PETA who made a bunch of barns put heaters in them to cook their horses? Similar morons seized a bunch of rabbits from a meat breeder and housed them in an area with no temperature regulators....


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Whale whale whale...who would have guessed PITA would do this?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ass holes yes! Fools , no!
They get exactly what they want with all the bull$#!+ the pull off . The attention they get from it and the hate and controversy they create is exactly what they want because it gets them publicity.


----------



## Joe LaVallee (Oct 14, 2011)

http://articles.nydailynews.com/2011-09-20/news/30202195_1_peta-lindsay-rajt-graphic-images

So according to PETA the showing of a killer whale for profit is bad. Internet porn on the other sticky hand is aok with them! In fact lets made a yank site to help the animals!!! 

Whats next bar crawls to prevent alcoholism?

ROFL!!!


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Besides the Whales get paid...With fish. I have been to seaworld and seen the whales get paid for thier work.


I have also been to seaworld and dont enjoy seeing such a large naturally wild Orca living in such a sterile boring environment doing tricks even though they are very well cared for. Having had a long association with the sea there is nothing better than seeing large groups of sea mammals living a wild natural life.

However PETA appears to me to be an extreme radical organisation that lacks any form of common sense and I have read many examples of their pure stupidity and cruelty. 

Makes it more difficult for people who are working hard sensibly to make sure there are better conditions for animals in captivity and slaughterhouses etc..

Domestic animals are what they are domestic - not wild so I dont understand PETAS reasoning about them.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I found myself wondering, how does PETA deal with nuisance/ health hazard animals, like rats for example. Trap & rehome? or just let them do their own thing? or if a snake eats a rat, do they try to charge the snake with unlawful consumption?


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> I found myself wondering, how does PETA deal with nuisance/ health hazard animals, like rats for example. Trap & rehome? or just let them do their own thing? or if a snake eats a rat, do they try to charge the snake with unlawful consumption?



When looking for apartments that were pet friendly a little while ago I found a houseshare of PETA members that would let me have my pets if I switched them to vegetarian....including my snake... so clearly snakes are not supposed to eat rats...it's wrong for snakes to do that....

This group actually tried to convince me it was perfectly okay to feed a snake (and a dog) vegetarian.....they had this whole thing that if snakes understood the harm they do to poor mice and rats they wouldn't eat them (my snake doesn't do any harm to his pinkies btw, he eats humanly killed frozen thaw only)...and I'm actually pretty sure my dog knows the harm he does to his food....and doesn't give a damn....


----------



## Joe LaVallee (Oct 14, 2011)

Jami Craig said:


> When looking for apartments that were pet friendly a little while ago I found a houseshare of PETA members that would let me have my pets if I switched them to vegetarian....including my snake... so clearly snakes are not supposed to eat rats...it's wrong for snakes to do that..


How did you keep a straight face? I would love to hear someone from PETAs sit down conversation with a large boa constrictor in which they convince it that eating other animals is very wrong.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

So natural carnivores were never meant to consume flesh:? What's next, just because fish have gills it doesn't mean they need to live in water & they'd all do just dandy in the desert? They really have to be a bunch of f-idiots.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Joe LaVallee said:


> How did you keep a straight face?


I didn't..... well I did until they tried to convince me to get my snake to swallow baby carrots.....then I "projectile laughed" in their faces....

I mean I'm sure I could get him to swallow a baby carrot once (healthy eater, he'd swallow my finger if I let him)...never mind it would most likely kill him in the event it even stayed down.....


This house had a cat though......I'd be horrified to know what condition it was in (I'm picturing that lion from that futurama episode) ah, here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRSLQu-d6ZQ


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Jami Craig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRSLQu-d6ZQ


+1


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jami Craig said:


> I didn't..... well I did until they tried to convince me to get my snake to swallow baby carrots.....then I "projectile laughed" in their faces....
> 
> I mean I'm sure I could get him to swallow a baby carrot once (healthy eater, he'd swallow my finger if I let him)...never mind it would most likely kill him in the event it even stayed down.....
> 
> ...


Did you explain it's no fun owning a snake unless you can feed it LIVE STUFF!\\/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey do you reckon I can sue my employer for slavery too ... I mean they have the gall to tell me when to work, what I have to do. Sometimes they make me travel.........


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Hey do you reckon I can sue my employer for slavery too ... I mean they have the gall to tell me when to work, what I have to do. Sometimes they make me travel.........


I don't know how, but if you figure it out, or get a lawyer that will take the case -------- call me. ha ha maybe we can make it a class action type. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If you guys start eating live mice I bet PETA will help you get attorneys.:-D


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

More like sue for animal cruelty, after all those poor live mice wouldn't stand a chance against a super predator like us on this forum lol


----------

